# question for you "old timer" kindle owners



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Those of you that have had your Kindles six months or more, how do you feel about them now.  Is the bond as strong or is it "eh, there's my Kindle pfft"?

Does the coolness, newness factor start wearing off?


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

No pfft for me - I have had my Kindle more than a year and I love it passionately.  I carry it up to bed with me at night and carry it downstairs with me in the morning.  If I leave the house, it goes in my purse and a few weeks ago, I actually turned the car around after accidentally leaving the house without my Kindle.  I have purchased Kindles for my dad and daughter because I enjoy it so much and want the readers in my family to enjoy it also.

The "newness" of the Kindle gets refreshed each time I come to the Kindle boards and connect with others who love it too.

Enjoy yours - for a long time.

Susan


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had mine since March and the coolness factor has not worn off. If anything it's just gotten stronger as I've discovered "little" things here and there. Like Susan, my Kindle goes everywhere with me. I have had to turn around and go back home because I have forgotten it as well.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Obviously, the coolness factor hasn't worn off for me!

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I pretty much though that would be the case.  I almost feel naked without it already.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

If anything, I love my Kindle "more today than yesterday, but not as much as tomorrow" (with apologies to "The Spiral Starecase").

I've reached the point where I dread reading DTBs, but as mentioned in another thread, I still have many of those to read. Given a choice, I'd never pick up another one. No pfft factor here...


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I've had mine since February and can't live without it. It is the best thing I have purchased in a long time! Never leave home without it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

MikeD said:


> If anything, I love my Kindle "more today than yesterday, but not as much as tomorrow" (with apologies to "The Spiral Starecase").
> 
> I've reached the point where I dread reading DTBs, but as mentioned in another thread, I still have many of those to read. Given a choice, I'd never pick up another one. No pfft factor here...


I already feel that way about paper books to. They seem bulky now. It's almost like going back to the horse and buggy after driving a Porsche 
.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I almost feel naked without it already.


Sexual. Deeply so.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I think you need to spend some quality time with LR...


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had mine since Feb, and every day I think it's just the "coolest thing in the universe"! 

In fact, yesterday I noticed I needed to recharge my K, but where on earth was my charger? It wasn't in the bedroom or the office where I usually recharge my Kindle. Then I remembered that I had taken the charger to work with me earlier in the week, recharging it so that I'd have something to read on my dinner hour. Darn! Even though I had a number of DTB I _could_ have read for a day or two, I drove into work yesterday, only to *not * find it there. Where the heck was it?

I got back home and looked in the place where I put it when I'm in a neat-freak mood (a place for everything and everything in its place). Let's just say that I'm not often in that mood  but lo and behold, THAT's where I found my charger.

I did the laundry while the K was charging and I was good to go in less than 2 hours. I admit, though, to actually being a bit "on edge" when I didn't know where my charger was and when I'd be able to read on my K again.

Ummmm....Does that qualify as a symptom of addiction? (always needing to know where my next fix is coming from) lol


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've only had my Kindle for 4 months, but for me it's yes to both questions. I still love my Kindle as much as ever, and it's rarely very far from my side. I'm totally ruined for DTBs. However, I do tend to take it for granted now. It's not like, oh, wow, I'm reading on a Kindle, it's just I'm _reading_. I love my Kindle, not because it's such a cool gadget, but because it feeds my reading addiction so perfectly.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Those of you that have had your Kindles six months or more, how do you feel about them now. Is the bond as strong or is it "eh, there's my Kindle pfft"?
> 
> Does the coolness, newness factor start wearing off?


My bond with my Kindle is stronger with each click of the Next button!
I absolutely ADORE it. If somebody tried to take it from me I would have to hurt them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> My bond with my Kindle is stronger with each click of my button!


No.... no... too easy. Too obvious.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Had mine 7 months, and the coolness factor just increases. 

Watching the news before giong to sleep, saw an interview with an interesting author; before the interview was even finished, I had grabbed my Kindle (which of course was on the bedside table) did a search on the author, downloaded samples of all 3 of his books, started reading the one they were talking about.  Can't get much cooler than that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've only had mine since August, so we're still in the honeymoon stage.  What really keeps it new and exciting for me is this forum.  So many great recommendations.  I haven't even had time to browse through any of the free books out there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

This place is dangerous.  I already have way more books than I can read in 3 months time.  Most of them were free.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Can't live without it. The newness has not worn off at all. Like others Eliot goes with me everywhere. I even have a Bible on it for church.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

A Bible was one of the very first things I bought.  It's about time i started studying it again and I have no excuse now.  A Bible on my Kindle is no heavier or bulkier than anything else I want to read on it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I really like the NASB version and I also bought the Books of the Bible version which takes out all the verse numbers and such and leaves it like the original letter or book...no breaks


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband and I have had our Kindles since August and will never buy a DTB again. <3 our Kindle's!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I wont say I'd never buy another DTB again but I can certainly understand why most of us don't want to.  Still there may be a new book I wan that just hasn't been Kindlized.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can have my kindle when you pry it from my cold dead hands.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I said that once and BJ said umm OK!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I said that once and BJ said umm OK!


It was Jeff, I think. And the line was, "Your offer is acceptable." It's a movie quote.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

MikeD said:


> If anything, I love my Kindle "more today than yesterday, but not as much as tomorrow" (with apologies to "The Spiral Starecase").
> 
> I've reached the point where I dread reading DTBs, but as mentioned in another thread, I still have many of those to read. Given a choice, I'd never pick up another one. No pfft factor here...


I love that song!! 

I am not an "old timer" but I can't imagine reading any other way now.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Love it more than ever, I'll never go back.  I'm the same - I look at my bookshelf full of DTBs I want to read (most of which are not available for the kindle, ie Harry Potter) but I've got plenty to hold me over until the publishers get their act together.  8 months with my kindle, and I can't imagine life without it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It was Jeff, I think. And the line was, "Your offer is acceptable." It's a movie quote.


Men in Black. Love that movie. 

Back to the topic, I've had mine since June and I still love it. I did actually read 5, yes 5, dtb's this weekend, because I re-read the first 3 of a series on Kindle last week and the following 5 weren't on Kindle yet and I wanted to re-read them too 'cause I was in the groove of the series, and it was rather painful. Just not fun. I'll think long and hard before I do _THAT_ again, I tell ya...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

tc said:


> Can't live without it. The newness has not worn off at all. Like others Eliot goes with me everywhere. I even have a Bible on it for church.


Me, too! I'm slowly switching over to taking only my Kindle to church. My DH claims that the clicking bothers him, so I try to take a DTB Bible if he's there, but if not, it's much easier to just slip the Kindle in my purse than to juggle my Bible and purse, plus DD and her diaper bag. Us Sunday single moms gotta do what we gotta do.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I have had my kindle since March and I still use it almost everyday. I love having most all of my book in one spot and easy to find.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

All this is pretty much reinforcing what I already suspected.  I have made a wise choice and I am so happy i got my Kindle.  

I love that I have so many different things to read in one place.  I don't have to go looking all over my house and car for a book I want to read.  Everything is right there on the Kindle.

If I get tired of my current book, I can get some short stories from one of the free sites.  I just read "Martian VFW and it was a nice change and a quick read.

I just need to deregister mine so I'll stop one clicking hehe.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I definitely know that if mine breaks, I will have to get another one immediately!  Of course, I could borrow my husband's until the new one comes.  He is not quite as addicted to it as I am, but I have bad eyes, and reading font size 4 is so much easier than reading a DTB - I refuse to read any novels that aren't on my Kindle!

Of course, things like art books, knitting books, etc. are in dead tree form, but they are usually pretty easy to read, too.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not an oldie, but I can say that since having my Kindle I have become a "reader."  I've read 11 books in 2 months.  BK(before Kindle) I might read 11 books in 5 years.  I don't think I will ever read a DTB again.  Too cumbersome.  I read quite a bit of news through my Kindle as well.  I'm just waiting for more magazine content.  I've also created a Kindle monster with my mother.  She was a "reader" BK, but just loves her Kindle.  I am waiting for her to admit she can't bear to read a DTB ever again.  It's coming!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

> I definitely know that if mine breaks, I will have to get another one immediately!


Akk! I don't want to think about that. I was talking to my sister about coming over to show my Kindle to her.

Her step-grandson is there and he's a bit on the spoiled/brat/wildside. I saw him in my head, grab my Kindle, yelling,"MINE!" , then tossing it on the floor and begin jumping on it.

I don't want to go to jail so I'll have to wait until he goes home before I can visit her.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I've had mine since last April.  Like everyone one else, it goes everywhere I go.  I have always been a reader but this has increased the amount I read.  Also, being in "cheap mode" I am reading things I never would have even looked at, because I am downloading free or inexpensive titles.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*3 months and still in love *


----------



## Eli (Nov 10, 2008)

Last year I bought myself two 'toys'.  An '08 Mustang and a Kindle.

I'd give up the Mustang first, and I love my Mustang.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Eli said:


> Last year I bought myself two 'toys'. An '08 Mustang and a Kindle.
> 
> I'd give up the Mustang first, and I love my Mustang.


That's cuz it ain't a '65-'68.


----------



## Eli (Nov 10, 2008)

I would have went for a '64 1/2, but my mechanical skills aren't 
up to the maintenance.  I just like to drive really, really, really fast.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

'72 then, though they'd ruined the body style by then.   Damn "Mach 1."


----------



## Eli (Nov 10, 2008)

I've actually been making Mustangs for 3 years now I'm still not 
tired of looking at them.  That they went back to the old body
style is what finally made me take the plunge.


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I don't know a thing about cars but after almost 2 months with my Kindle, I can't imagine my love for it wearing off.  My family rolls their eyes because he goes with me everywhere, they exchange concerned looks that I refer to "it" as 'him" and named him Kirby, and I was addicted from day one- kind of like golf!  Definitely one of those MUST HAVES that if something ever happened (heaven forbid) I would have to replace immediately- i.e. washing machine, cell phone, laptop, etc.  There are things I've discovered that I never even thought of:  the fact that all I ever did was borrow books and now I can choose what I want to read instead of being at the mercy of others.  Another observation is that I'm mostly rereading instead of purchasing new.  Kind of strange but also like visiting old friends.  I've always been a re-reader anyway and this makes it so easy and cheap.  I stumbled on the JD Robb discussion the other day and started that again.  Can't remember how many I read but now there are so many and I really love the "In Death" series.  And only paid $4.99 for "Naked in Death".  I also realize how obsessive compulsive I can be:  I go on this mad search for new/more books like if I don't get every one I can get my hands on, I might never see another book again.  Good grief, maybe I need counseling but don't want to give up any of my free time from reading- LOL.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Newbie Girl said:


> Good grief, maybe I need counseling but don't want to give up any of my free time from reading- LOL.


It's okay. If they put you in a straightjacket, you can use the auto page turning feature and still read Kirby.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Auto page turning?  How's that work?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Auto page turning? How's that work?


Press Alt-0 (Zero). That turns it on. Then Alt-1 to make the pages turn. Alt-2 to stop. You can't control the speed...a page turns about every 9 seconds. Adjust the font to a size you can read in 9 seconds. 4 works for me.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Cool, I'll have to remember that.  Thanks!


----------



## BFFKindle (Nov 4, 2008)

I was one of the lucky ones to get the Kindle during the first buying frenzy -- Nov., 2007.  It goes everywhere with me, like others here have said.  I don't regret one bit paying the higher price.  It brings me so much pleasure.  My husband has been very sick for several months, is currently undergoing chemo treatments for cancer, and I have to spend alot of time in dr's offices, hospital, and cancer clinic.  I'm so thankful that I have all the reading material that I want at my fingertips.  Whenever I leave the house, I grab my keys, my glasses, and my Kindle.  I hope I never have to do without it.
It'll be worth the wait when you recent purchasers get yours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Press Alt-0 (Zero). That turns it on. Then Alt-1 to make the pages turn. Alt-2 to stop. You can't control the speed...a page turns about every 9 seconds. Adjust the font to a size you can read in 9 seconds. 4 works for me.
> 
> L


Very cool. I found if it advances before you're done, you can hit previous page and go back and finish.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BFFKindle,

we'll be thinking of you and your husband.  Glad you have the Kindle for company!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Eli said:


> I would have went for a '64 1/2, but my mechanical skills aren't
> up to the maintenance. I just like to drive really, really, really fast.


My dream car!!! Came close to getting one back in 1999, but DD got herself engaged and all my money went toward the wedding!! Oh the things you give up for your kids!


----------

